# Will he lose his guarding instincts?



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

So I am getting a male Anatolian Shepherd to protect the bucks. I have to get him nutered, considering I have a female on the other side of the fence that isnt spayed.… so will he lose his guarding instincs because he us fixed? I am thinking NO, but just making sure… THANKS! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

No he will be fine maybe even better


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes he will be better. One of the tricks coyotes use is to send an in heat female to distract a male dog while the rest of the pack gets the goats and sheep or circles around and kills the dog.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks guys  


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------

